# Shorty's growth over time. updates all in one thread.



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 4, 2011)

Its amazing how fast he is growing.
here he is the first day I got him 5/30/11 next to a nickel. 







date: 5/30/2011 weight: 29g plastorn:1 5/8"






date: 6/11/11 weight: 32g plastorn: 1 11/16" 






date: 7/7/11 weight: 39g plastorn: 1 3/4"






date: 12/3/11 weight: 71g plastorn: 2 1/2"






Ill continue to update this thread with his growth


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 4, 2011)

Very nice! I simply love him in his seasonal hat!


----------



## ascott (Dec 4, 2011)

LOVE LOVE LOVE the little hat....he is beautiful by the way


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 4, 2011)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Nice!


Thank you!




ascott said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE the little hat....he is beautiful by the way



Thank you very much


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 23, 2011)

here is shorty when i first got him next to a nickel on 5/30 29g






and here he is today next to a nickel 12/23 85g






my little guy is growing up and getting his spots.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 23, 2011)

Very nice growth going on there... very nice...


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 23, 2011)

dmarcus said:


> Very nice growth going on there... very nice...



thank you very much


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 23, 2011)

I really like your growth comparison photos. He is growing very well and so cute!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 23, 2011)

can you imagine how cool they will be when shorty is all grown up!

PS your little leo in your icon is so cute! I love looking at pictures of leos. i think i am in love with them all!


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 23, 2011)

Melly-n-shorty said:


> can you imagine how cool they will be when shorty is all grown up!
> 
> PS your little leo in your icon is so cute! I love looking at pictures of leos. i think i am in love with them all!



me 2...I love them all. My humphrey is about the same age as shorty and has the white growth coming in to. In a way I hate to see him grow up, but in another way I love to see the changes.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 23, 2011)

DesertGrandma said:


> Melly-n-shorty said:
> 
> 
> > can you imagine how cool they will be when shorty is all grown up!
> ...


 
i love his name! its hard to believe how small they start out. I bet Humphrey's spots are going to be beautiful!!! you just got me thinking... we need some leopard eye candy today so a started a thread to start a leopard picture palooza


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 23, 2011)

Wow, great pictures and beautiful growth! Shorty got so much darker!! I am going to take some pics of my Leo's today for your other thread


----------



## DesertGrandma (Dec 23, 2011)

Great idea. Eye candy pics of Leos.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 23, 2011)

I love the marbling! He's going to be a beautiful adult!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Dec 23, 2011)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, great pictures and beautiful growth! Shorty got so much darker!! I am going to take some pics of my Leo's today for your other thread



thank you 

and YES!!!! cant wait 





Zamric said:


> I love the marbling! He's going to be a beautiful adult!



thank you  the marbling fascinates me. I cant wait to see how he develops.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 10, 2012)

shorty had quite a growth spurt! he went from 85 grams on the 23rd to 100grams yesterday. I might have to cut out his afternoon snack... i dont want him to over eat!

1/9/12 100grams 2 1/2"





1/9/12 100grams 2 1/2" (pic taken on the 8th)


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you think a 15 gram weight gain in less then 3 weeks is cause for concern?


----------



## DesertGrandma (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't think so. Humphrey is having a growth spurt at this age too. I think it is normal.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 11, 2012)

well that's good news! in 4 months 3 days he will be 1 year old!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 20, 2012)

Shorty is now 1 year old as (as of 5/15). he got a tiny slice of strawberry to celebrate! Shorty is now 189 grams! looking back at my first picture of him its hard to believe its the same tortoise below! he is the larger of the two in the pictures 

















what do you think he is looking like so far? i know its to early to really tell just curious what you guys think 








ps as you can see his shell has improved since i changed his hide to a "tom style" humid hide


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 21, 2012)

just realized in the last 4 months he has grown 88 grams!!!!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 22, 2012)

Not even a guess as to what sex he is looking like?


----------



## Zamric (May 22, 2012)

Very nice lookin 1 year old! as for sex....hehehehe still way to early!


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 22, 2012)

thank you! I am so happy i changed up his hide. he is growing so much better! I know i have a while till he can be sexed... i was just wondering if he/she was starting to lean one way or the other. it would be neat to see how much the bottom changes over time.


----------



## DreadHeadMomma (May 26, 2012)

He's grown so much  His shell is gorgeous.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 26, 2012)

DreadHeadMomma said:


> He's grown so much  His shell is gorgeous.



Ha ha thank you!! He is smoothing out well. A couple years from now it's going to be cool to look back at all the changes on these threads! Your baby Donatello is getting big too!


----------



## n3rdchik (May 26, 2012)

Amazing and adorable.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (May 26, 2012)

n3rdchik said:


> Amazing and adorable.



Thank you very much . Here is a rear view  doing this with my phone... Let's hope it works. 

View attachment 21518




http://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h58/katgurl1981/c542462a.jpg


----------



## jesst (May 27, 2012)

He looks great!! What a handsome little guy: -)


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 25, 2012)

Shorty is now over 200 grams... my little guy is growing up!

new pics to show off his new growth:

shorty 6/25/12, 236g, 3 1/2"





side view. hard to see in the picture but the pyramiding is smothing out. He is starting to get a flat space between them. I hate to even show it 





and i had to hold him up for a solid 2 minutes to wait for him to poke his head out to get this shot. its almost like he hates having his picture taken! maybe i should put a big red sticker on my phone!


----------



## jesst (Jun 26, 2012)

What a handsome guy you have there.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 26, 2012)

jesst said:


> What a handsome guy you have there.



thank you  he is so camera shy. He has so much more personality when i am not trying to take a picture of him. he tries to chase my hand out of his pen every morning when i am trying to clean it up.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 18, 2013)

ok so its been a long while since the last update... Sorry! 

Shorty really loved spending the summer outside. his growth slowed down a bit because he started grazing really well, so I cut back on supplementing his diet with Mazuri. I gave him a little bit of it once every couple weeks but other then that he was eating grass, weeds, bird seed weeds, hibiscus, the occasional pansy plant and cactus. now that his is for the winter he is getting more Mazuri, especially because the frost killed most of the plants in his pen.

anyways... here he is as of today. 1/18/13... 436g and 4.5" hard to believe that nickel used to be almost as big as him.





Side view... his pyramiding has slowed down and I just love his little spot by his back leg!





Almost as round as a softball lol


----------



## shellibelli72 (Jan 18, 2013)

He is gorgeous! Love the cream colors coming through.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow, shorty is sooooo beautiful!! You are doing an amazing job! Our babies are only a month apart.


----------



## MasterOogway (Jan 18, 2013)

What a handsome boy! Wow. you have done a great job. He is looking good.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jan 18, 2013)

CtTortoiseMom said:


> Wow, shorty is sooooo beautiful!! You are doing an amazing job! Our babies are only a month apart.



lol except Shorty is tiny compared to Chewy! thank you. I love my big grumpy guy... or gal.




shellibelli72 said:


> He is gorgeous! Love the cream colors coming through.



thank you  and he is dry in the pictures! I took them before I soaked him.




MasterOogway said:


> What a handsome boy! Wow. you have done a great job. He is looking good.



thank you! we had a little bit of a rough start but he is starting to slowly smooth out.


----------



## Melly-n-shorty (Jun 24, 2013)

At what age does a leopard tortoise's growth start to slow down?


----------

